# * Turbosmart Kompact BOV *



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2016)

*VW performance since 1988! 714.693.1555 *

_"Turbosmart Kompact Dual Port BOV - 25mm"_

_Fitments:
2.7T Motors
Audi® S4 2.7T
Audi® A6 2.7T
Audi® Allroad 2.7T
(All 2.7T vehicles require two units)_

info/order: Turbosmart Kompact Dual Port BOV - 25mm


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2016)

:thumbup:


----------

